# 3.2.2008 - Hickory Mound



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

Woke up about the normal time for work and hit the alarm. I ended up snoozing until my fishing buddy arrived to the house, calling me to wake up you lazy...anyway, got a slightly late start but no biggie. On the road around 8:15 and made the usual stop for eats. I was particularly hungry this morning as I had a little too much the previous evening. :beer: Mmmm, gourmet BK! I don't know if this happens to any of you guys but I thought seriously about dropping off my buddy B on the side of the road. I swear I thought he fouled his breeches :shock: - the whole way to Hickory Mound. Lucky for him, the windows roll down.

Put the boat in the water around 9:30ish or 10. Man it was a nice day! We found a spot and started terrorizing the trout. Although, I must thank the older gentleman for offering us the spot after they limited out. I dubbed the fishing partner the Trout Terminator for the day.

I swear no one told me that I was going to be on net duty all day. There were times where I couldn't even wet a line. (Due to the small size of the boat, we have to operate more cooperatively.)

After loading the cooler and feeling some pressure from a nearby fisherman to move on, we decided to venture off to find some reds. We gave up the spot as it had been given to us. Plus, we needed to save room in the cooler for a Red. We quickly found some.

Final estimated tally: 10 trout and 5 reds. Don't you just love days were you lose count?

Today was the kind of day that you don't mind losing your sunglasses, since they were cheap.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice job on the fish. I don't mind netting as long as I'm invited to the fish fry. Where abouts is Hickory Mound?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice Job!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

its all got to do with the Levi Garrett hat!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

love the hat and nice report too


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

That's funny! He swears that's his lucky fishing hat.

Its a little SW of Perry, FL but east of Econfina State Park.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Excellent catching! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Looks like there is/was goin to be some fine eating goin on there !! Great report.


----------

